# My Other Pets :)



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't believe I have been here over a year and have never introduced my dog and cat

Ryli is my shih-poo/ toy fox terrier and he is my pride and joy. I love this little boy so much and I am not at all ashamed to say that he may be a bit rotten ( in that he has so many toys, blankets and don't forget love, but not a case of little dog syndrome... usually ... but I try)


























Emma My Torti ... She is such a daddies girl.


----------



## Killerbudgie (Jan 27, 2010)

I have two cats and a dog.....had two but my fav had a seizure fell down stairs and broke her back so had to be put down. Spent allot of money on her for only 4 years....never will do that again.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

My dog is only going on 3, the cat is going on 5 ... I would never regret their vet bills even if they passed away early, because its allowed them to have the quality of life they deserve. In fact, Once I can I plan to adopt my dogs brother.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ryli has the cutest little face and such expressive eyes! 
I can tell Ryli has all the lady dogs in the neighborhood hoping he'll send them a glance when he's out for a walk. 

Emma has beautiful fur. She looks like a very big kitty and pleased as punch to have her cat-naps on "her" bed (which she sometimes allows the humans to share).

Thanks for sharing the pictures. *


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice pictures and adorable pets


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ryli has the cutest little face and such expressive eyes!
> I can tell Ryli has all the lady dogs in the neighborhood hoping he'll send them a glance when he's out for a walk.
> 
> Emma has beautiful fur. She looks like a very big kitty and pleased as punch to have her cat-naps on "her" bed (which she sometimes allows the humans to share).
> ...


LOL ... actually Ry has a " boyfriend" across the street ... but we dont judge lol

Emma is only a normal sized cat I think its the way she was laying. Thank you though, she is amazingly soft, and yes she is kind enough to sometimes let us share her bed.

I had to share these pictures from tonight, How dare I make him sleep in such an uncomfy bed LOL

( actually I have another blanket for him in the works, no more hand me downs for my little man)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's really nice to meet your furry pets, Ryli and Emma seem to be really sweet!
Thank you for sharing these pics with us!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you  Emma is usually sweet lol, And Ryli is my best friend. I love him more than anything. Even if they can both be a bit of a handful sometimes, I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for introducing us to your other darlings! Ryli and Emma are both beautiful and they have that look about them that seems to say "Yeah, we're spoiled--so what?"  

Beautiful pictures of your sweet dog and cat


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Ry is going to be so happy ... We are finally setting up the wii in the living room so we can cuddle and watch Netflix together.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are adorable *


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, I could easily turn this into a picture thread lol, Other than my pets the other thing I love is photography, even if I am still learning the basics.


----------

